
Replacing the San Jose Airport - MrKristopher
https://kristopherwindsor.com/replace-the-san-jose-airport/
======
stargrazer
Are you simply closing the airport? Is a replacement planned? Or does that
traffic simply get redirected to the San Francisco airport?

The article closes with 'think big', but I think is incomplete in scope.

~~~
MrKristopher
Thanks for reading. I've added a section about this in the "logistics and
risks" section.

I'm basically adding this to the list of hard problems to be solved, instead
of providing a specific solution. I do not know if the existing airports can
be remodeled or operated differently in order to handle more passengers. I do
not know if a high-speed rail will be put in place that could quickly shuttle
people to an airport in Bakersfield, etc.

